# TTXGP Euro Championship 2011 Round 2: Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps



## spring (Jun 25, 2010)

Brannetti Alessandro on e-CRP get second place with using a Kelly KDH12121E controller.
Both Zongshen motorcycles equipped with a KDH12121E controller, get 3rd place and 6th place respectively.
Hallet David from Agni Motors uses Dual KDC72601 Controllers, placed himself in 4th position.

The Final Results:
Rider-Team
1 Himmelman Matthias-Muench Racing
2 Brannetti Alessandro(Kelly KDH12121E controller) -CRP Italy
3 Ho Chi Fung(Kelly KDH12121E controller) -Zhonshen
4 Hallet David(Kelly Dual KDC72601 controllers)-Agni Motors
5 Welsh Richie -Arc Ev
6 Tang Yu(Kelly KDH12121E controller)-Zongshen
7 Linden Peter-Berix


----------

